

Monk creates a new Tibetan Unicode font - luckystrike
http://tibetangeeks.com/geeks/lobsang_monlam/

======
soldermont001
OSX actually has been shipping for a while now with a decent Tibetan font.

Unfortunately Windows' Tibetan font ("Microsoft Himalaya") is in a
disappointing state.

See the mashed up letters on row 3, letters 3 and 4 from the left:
[http://www.microsoft.com/typography/fonts/family.aspx?FID=32...](http://www.microsoft.com/typography/fonts/family.aspx?FID=321)

The link to purchase the font links to a 3rd party they commissioned the font
from, but they no longer seem to sell it.

If you have an OSX and a Windows computer you can compare the font support
between them here:
[http://www.unicode.org/charts-6.1.0beta/script/chart_Tibetan...](http://www.unicode.org/charts-6.1.0beta/script/chart_Tibetan.html)

Symbols 0FC5 - 0FC8 are especially poor and almost unrecognizable.

Many letters are missing from 0F75 - 0FBC, which are used for Sanskrit
transliteration into Tibetan.

~~~
angry-hacker
The monk is using his font also in his website:
<http://www.lobsangmonlam.org/>

~~~
sillysaurus
Works for me! (Win 7 x64 Ultimate; no extra language packs installed, just
English. Impressive that it Just Works™...) <http://i.imgur.com/E0XYi.jpg>

------
amarcus
On a completely related manner, why do they fire off an event everytime a word
is double clicked. I read online articles by clicking around constantly.

~~~
bcbrown
I thought I was the only person who did that.

~~~
dsirijus
Plenty of us around.

------
Zenst
I love the footer on that website:

"This site built with Open Source: html/css, php, apache, linux, vim, air,
water. and the awesome Lenovo ThinkPad — made in , working for — thank you,
China! "

Open source air and water - brilliant.

~~~
eru
To be more helpful with the quote:

"This site built with Open Source: html/css, php, apache, linux, vim, air,
water. and the awesome Lenovo ThinkPad — made in [Flag of PR China], working
for [flag of Tibet(?)] — thank you, China!"

~~~
Zenst
thank you, i'd forgot the flags and it does make things more scannable. I
think your right - least i assumed it was the Tibeten flag as well.

------
cutie
Tashi delek - བཀྲ་ཤིས་བདེ་ལེགས

~~~
leke
Nga Leon yin. That and tashi delek is pretty much all I know.

------
sirk390
Oh, I misread that as a "Tibetan Monk" create a new "Unicode font". That would
have been more interesting.

